# Waldorf/La Plata, MD meet up



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

First, who is coming
Second, where are we meeting
Third, date and time

Suggestions are welcome. I was thinking TGIFridays in Waldorf.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

TGIFridays sounds good. As to what date and time...not sure, but I am usually pretty open on the weekends since I work Monday-Friday.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

TGIFridays sounds good. Weekends are fine for me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

It'll probably be in October, as I am in OC, MD on the weekends usually through September. I'm in OC now actually haha.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, I'm moving cross country to Maryland in October, I don't know a single person there so I'd love the chance to make some new friends in the area...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

katling said:


> Hey, I'm moving cross country to Maryland in October, I don't know a single person there so I'd love the chance to make some new friends in the area...


Oh wow. What part are you coming to?


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> Oh wow. What part are you coming to?


Annapolis.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

katling said:


> Hey, I'm moving cross country to Maryland in October, I don't know a single person there so I'd love the chance to make some new friends in the area...


Sure, you could come  As long as you don't mind coming to Waldorf!


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Crap, I wish this were closer, I'd be up for it!


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Sure, you could come  As long as you don't mind coming to Waldorf!


Is it very far from Annapolis? Google maps says 40 minutes, but I'm guessing you would probably know better...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

katling said:


> Is it very far from Annapolis? Google maps says 40 minutes, but I'm guessing you would probably know better...


Sounds about right to me, but then again I only travel through there with my father while driving to and from Ocean City, MD. Anyone else actually travel around the DMV area? Because I don't go outside La Plata by myself


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

pheonixrising said:


> Crap, I wish this were closer, I'd be up for it!


Me too, is there anybody on this site that live in pg county?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Me too, is there anybody on this site that live in pg county?


Is Waldorf that far away from where you are?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Is Waldorf that far away from where you are?


Waldorf is about 35 miles from where I'm from. It's like an hour away.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in montgomery county, but right on the border w/pg.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> I'm in montgomery county, but right on the border w/pg.


I'm actually drive to montgomery county every day. What city?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Takoma park


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Waldorf is about 35 miles from where I'm from. It's like an hour away.


That sucks :blank


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> Takoma park


That is not that far from me, I'm in college park. I actually setup a meetup on the DC/Maryland/NOVA social anxiety group on meetup.com in hyattsville. It's on the 23rd at busboys and poets, I'ma post it in the other MD meetup thread.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i actually work in college park so im in the neighborhood often. i got the e-mail about the hyattsville meetup. i am in the meetup group but have not actually gone to any events. the thought terrifies me .. plus most of the events seem to be in NOVA which is a bit of a drive.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i actually work in college park so im in the neighborhood often. i got the e-mail about the hyattsville meetup. i am in the meetup group but have not actually gone to any events. the thought terrifies me .. plus most of the events seem to be in NOVA which is a bit of a drive.


I live in college park and I'm in takoma park every tuesday morning, this is actually my 2nd meetup with the group, I haven't gone to many because there mostly in NOVA. I'm very nervous about it, just setting down with a group of strangers freaks me out but I can brave through it. If your brave enough to come just let me know, there's suppose to be poetry and a book reading it should be fun.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

As of now, myself, GSG and SavingFace are the one up for it, correct?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I should be avail


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Yep, just us three so far.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love to come, I won't be in town until the 15th though


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

katling said:


> I'd love to come, I won't be in town until the 15th though


Sure 

So, as of today, here is who's coming:
Myself
Saving Face
General Shy Guy
katling


----------



## Jillianzarnowiec (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey
I'm from st mary's md it's about 40 mins from waldorf md. I'm actally kind of terrified to do a meet up but if anyone wants to chat that be great. Dont have a single friend in this area, maybe it's the area that I'm unable to meet anyone that I can connect with. But feel free to pm me. 
Jill


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Jillianzarnowiec said:


> Hey
> I'm from st mary's md it's about 40 mins from waldorf md. I'm actally kind of terrified to do a meet up but if anyone wants to chat that be great. Dont have a single friend in this area, maybe it's the area that I'm unable to meet anyone that I can connect with. But feel free to pm me.
> Jill


We're all terrified of doing it. I'm very terrified. taking risks and making changes causes anxiety. Slowing facing small situations one at a time is the only way to help.

How many of the people attending the meet-up have Skype? I would like to video chat with all of you before we meet 

I'm back from the beach until next summer, by the way. Last weekend was my last visit.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Heeeelllo? :b


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^I'm rarely on, but I'd be down to video chat on Skype.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> ^I'm rarely on, but I'd be down to video chat on Skype.


Well then how are you supposed to know when our meet-up will be..? 
Awesome, PM me your Skype name!


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

We're still working out a time to meet up, anyone else interested in joining us?


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in Virginia (right across the border from Maryland). I'm interested in joining any kind of meetup.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I live Right in between Waldorf and Laplata!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I moved to Rockville for work


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> Heeeelllo? :b


Hi  

If you ever want to chat or video Sykpe, please let me know.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Would anybody be interested in another meetup? I'm coming home from college in a little over a week and would be interested in meeting some people from here.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

CourtneyB and I were talking about finally doing a Waldorf/La Plata meetup, so I'd be down. Weekend afternoons work best for me because I work nights. I'm out of town June 15th-20th, but other than that I'm pretty flexible. Any ideas?


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll be coming back to Waldorf on the 19th. I haven't found an internship or summer job yet so I'll be free to meetup whenever. I don't really have any ideas on what to do I'm sure I'd be fine with whatever you and CourtneyB decide on.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd do a meet-up in Waldorf or La Plata. In the summer, I'm gone to Ocean City (MD) from Friday to Monday every weekend, so I could only do Tuesday Wednesday or Thursday (preferably afternoon).


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

We could go with the original idea of TGI Fridays. Afternoons are good for me as well. I could do as early as next Wednesday afternoon (5/23). Or if the weekend works better for others I could do Saturday afternoon.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

TGI Fridays is fine and I would be free on Wednesday.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Blah, I had to pick up a shift Wednesday :|. I could do Tuesday, though. If that's too short of notice we could do it Friday or Saturday afternoon.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Friday afternoon would be best for me. I can't do Saturday and I'm not sure yet if I could do Tuesday.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

I can make Friday afternoon or evening. Tuesday is a maybe.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I can do Tuesday if its not too last minute.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Let's go with Friday afternoon. 3pm work?


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, 3:00 is fine with me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in OC then. :/ I'm going to be in OC from Friday to Monday from now until October.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I'm in OC then. :/ I'm going to be in OC from Friday to Monday from now until October.


Ah, I thought you meant you'd be gone in the summer, as in June, or else I wouldn't have said Friday.

We could always do another meetup later on, unless anxiousguy and vashy want to reschedule this one for next week. Either way works for me.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm fine with rescheduling for next week so everyone can make it.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

That's fine we can do it some other time.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good, just let me know what works for you all.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I will be busy on Tuesday. So maybe we can meet Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Thursday is best for me.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Thursday afternoon/evening should work for me.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Seems like Thursday works for most of us. Let's go with 3pm again at the Waldorf TGI Fridays.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

So how is this meeting gonna work are we gonna meet outside and then go in or what? Do you guys want to exchange numbers and text since its faster and more convenient than posting on here?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

We can meet up outside, I'll PM you all my number.


----------

